# Radiator fans not working



## Gustavo (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a 2008 Nissan altima 3.5 SE and my two radiator fans in the front do not work anymore making my car overheat. Possible solutions for this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe you can use the IPDM active test on this vehicle. Once you put it into the active test, it will test a number of items powered by the IPDM, including wipers, headlights and fog lamps, A/C clutch and last, but not least, the engine cooling fans. What this does is for you is check the circuit from the IPDM to the fans and, if they work, operate the cooling fans. If they come on during the test, you know the fans motors, circuit to the IPDM and the cooling fan relay are all good, which eliminates a good part of the diagnostics. If they don't turn on, you may want to start with checking to make sure the fan motors are good.


----------

